
Understanding My Google Cloud Bill - tomwas54
https://www.mattzeunert.com/2019/11/25/understanding-my-october-google-cloud-bill.html
======
verdverm
Just got slapped with a huge stackdriver bill yesterday. Kube_node went
haywire, trying to get some funds back

Migrating to Prom/Elk/grafana now..

